# Aux for RHD Nissan Murano 05



## alexpinmed17 (Sep 22, 2016)

Dear Humans of the world. 
Please help me figure out what I have to buy so that I can listen to music from my phone via Aux.
In te center console there is an adapter input. Check the images to see what I mean.

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting - Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

thanks in advance!


----------

